
Harassment (might have) forced  Jessie Frazelle away from Docker - PhilipA
http://uk.businessinsider.com/death-rape-threats-for-docker-engineer-2016-4
======
alexandrerond
Unrelated to the article topic but:

> Docker helped invent a programming industry called "containers," which helps
> apps move from the programmer's computer to the cloud without breaking

-_-

